# old age pensioners possibilities in Italy



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello,
as many in this forum I am evaluating a possibility to move to Italy in future when I shall receive a pension. However, here in the northern Europe different types of support for old aged people are available as I see from the experience of my friends. More precisely, I meet old people accompanied to make shopping by somebody from the local commune. There are buildings where old aged owners are provided with services like washing, etc. Finally, for those severely disabled there are homes where it is provided for everything. Sure, all this is not perfect, and media reports sometimes many problems.
What equivalent is avalable in Italy, and what are conditions for it? May some of you has been informed about this issue, or otherwise the decisions to transfer to Italy would be based on the not complete understanding of this country system and culture.
It would be great to know your experiences!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

At a high level the answer is probably good. This article points out that Italy spent the greatest percentage of its GDP in Europe on care for the elderly in 2007.

But like many things there's great local variation, starting with the fact that there's a big difference between living in a neighborhood that's both walkable and well served by public transport versus a car-dependent neighborhood. Picking the right place to live is extremely important.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

i don't have experience of the facilities available as thank goodness i don't need them yet but i have found the health service is excellent and i know there are centres where pensioners can meet/eat and there are always free or very cheap coach tours provided in this area of italy which is very rural.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

nidelva said:


> What equivalent is avalable in Italy, and what are conditions for it?


From the government? Virtually nothing. What does exist is means tested.

About 80% of Italian seniors receive less then 1000€ a month. A large part of that less then 500€. The basic disabled pension is less then 300€.

If you have enough income to consider a move to Italy you likely exceed the means tests. For example IIRC for drugs over 10K a year in income you face a copay. 

Remember Italy has a liberal government that doesn't believe in helping people. Don't expect the social services of Northern Europe or other countries with more socialist views of the world.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

would agree totally with the above statement... having had an older relative move in with us at this time because he can no longer mange by himself... he has an excellent pension ... which has now been capped.. and is taxable.... he does receive free medical treatment but thats about it... as regards visiting hospitals and such there are various onlus type organizations which are basically charity organs funded via the government often associated with the catholic church.. which should be able to help with transporting you... but these associations are being squeezed by spending reviews and cuts.. Italy did have it good at one stage but those days are long gone... and i doubt will ever return.. basically there will be even more reviews in the future .. in reality stringent cuts on services and funding.. as reducing the state debt here is the priority.. and the main ones to suffer are the big spending areas like health and old people care... basically it will become like the UK if you have enough money in the bank or own property the state will want their share before you get any help


----------

